# Red beans



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where can I buy red beans (kidney beans) 25 or 50lbs at a time......that are NOT GMO beans (organic preferred) that won't cost me an arm and a leg?

I looked at my local co-op and they want almost 40.00 for a 25lb bag!!
Is that normal?

If there's a better place to buy, please let me know!!

Thank you!

EDITED TO CHANGE PRICE AND WEIGHT


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've never heard of GMO red beans. Only GMO's I know of are soybeans. Doubt the market is large enough for red beans to be spliced...

Would kill for a local organic food store, like Whole Foods, nearby, that had bulk food. Stuck now doing small bags, except for pinto's and the occasional 4lb blackies...


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I can't answer your question, but we use a lot of dried red kidney beans (different from what we in the south call a 'red bean') but I have noticed the price has pretty much doubled on them in the past two years. What used to be a 1 lb. bag at .59 cents is well over a dollar now.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

With a little extra tilling come spring, it doesn't take that much time and space to _grow_ a fifty pound bag of those. We do it as a matter of course with several bean types.
There's no more family-oriented homesteading chore than sitting around the November living room shelling beans while the boys practice their reading, one at a time....lest it be shelling and eating peanuts and popcorn.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

They are about a dollar a pound for 25 pound bags at www.azurestandard.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I looked at my local co-op and they want almost 60.00 for a 50lb bag!!


That's about right for many types of bean and pea SEEDS

If you're buying them for comsumption, make SURE they are being sold as food and not seed


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

texican said:


> I've never heard of GMO red beans. Only GMO's I know of are soybeans. Doubt the market is large enough for red beans to be spliced...


I've read that somewhere between 70 to 90 percent of all food in grocery stores is GMO. They even have laws making it illegal for food to be identified as NON-GMO. They know that if the public knew which is which, we wouldn't buy the GMO.

This is one of the reasons I am in the process of building a sealed greenhouse. I want to be sure my open pollinated seed plants do not get contaminated.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Spinner said:


> I've read that somewhere between 70 to 90 percent of all food in grocery stores is GMO. They even have laws making it illegal for food to be identified as NON-GMO. They know that if the public knew which is which, we wouldn't buy the GMO.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I am in the process of building a sealed greenhouse. I want to be sure my open pollinated seed plants do not get contaminated.


There is no such thing as a GMO kidney bean. I don't know if it's 70 or 90 percent, but that claim is because such a large percentage of processed foods in the stores are made from corn and/or soybeans.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you looked at Sams or Costco?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

po boy said:


> Have you looked at Sams or Costco?



Stupid question on my part, but can any bean sold in stores to eat be planted to grow? I know you wouldn't know the variety, just that you were planting pintos or blacks, etc.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have planted red beans, black beans, great northern beans and blackeye peas using dried beans from the grocery store. 

All of them produced.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I was just up in Maine and bought a 2lb bag of Jacobs Cattle beans intending to plant them..cost just over 5 dollars and no shipping. One of my seed catalogs offers 2 lbs for 16.95 plus shipping! I feel safe planting market beans as beans are self-pollenators..unlike say squashes, on those you never know what you will get from saved seed!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Stupid question on my part, but *can any bean *sold in stores to eat be planted to grow?


Not the canned ones 


You can plant most things from grocery stores.

Beans and peas sold *as SEED *are often treated with fungicides or innoculants, and aren't really meant to be eaten


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My Mennonite store has Kidney Beans , 50 lbs. for $ 33.00.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

7thswan said:


> My Mennonite store has Kidney Beans , 50 lbs. for $ 33.00.


PM'ed YOU!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got back from whole foods.....
1.99 a pound for dried, red, organic kidney beans!!!
YIKES

Yes, I did grow them this year......just not enough.


----------



## Karen Kay (Aug 18, 2010)

JuliaAnn said:


> I can't answer your question, but we use a lot of dried red kidney beans (different from what we in the south call a 'red bean') but I have noticed the price has pretty much doubled on them in the past two years. What used to be a 1 lb. bag at .59 cents is well over a dollar now.



oh yeah, and IF I find them for $1.00/lb I buy 10 or more lbs. .59/lb is a great price!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Check the clearance bins, sometimes you can find these marked down then.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Growing 2.5 acres of Black Turtle Beans this year. If we get a good harvest (weed growth in our organic plot this year was bad and we need to wait till colder temps dry down the weeds to combine better) I am planning on planting both the Black Turtle Beans and the Traditional Red beans (not kidney beans) that are about the same size (screens and cylinders do not need to be changed in the combine or seed cleaner).

Good things.

Hoping to see between 2000 and 4000 pounds beans...hoping. 

Oh, and MOST food is NOT GMO. Most processed food is. If it uses corn or soy and its not organic, chances are its standard GMO stock. What non-GMO corn and soy beans (which are REALLY rare) we grow in the United States gets sold, mostly, to Japan.

I wouldn't be so worried about it as to seal up your greenhouse..


----------



## skwentnaflyer (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're in or close to bean growing country, try the elevators. We're in bean country and can get a hundred pounds of pintos for $35.
The bean elevator also orders in lentils and rice which aren't grown here, for about the same price as Sams (on the rice anyway). Lentils are comparable to the beans.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i don't buy reds very often but my blacks that we by 25# OR 50# at a time my menonite store sells them for 70 cents a pound if i buy 50 pounds and more if i get them in smaller sized one pound is 93 cents 

for them it is all about the labor and bags to repackage if i take them as they come off the truck in the 50 # sacks they take the least mark up


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

7thswan said:


> My Mennonite store has Kidney Beans , 50 lbs. for $ 33.00.


Is the store in SE Michigan by chance? The only reliable place we have for organic foods is in Ann Arbor, at Whole Foods or Trader Joe's. Kroger has recently added an organic section to their stores, but it is too small so there is very little variety.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Question for those talking about growing your own. Do you leave the pods on the plants to dry? Let me back up - do say red beans produce a pod containing a few beans? Or do you have to hang them to dry indoors? 
Sounds interesting and would love to try it next garden season.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Durandal said:


> Growing 2.5 acres of Black Turtle Beans this year...


Tried planting an acre first year I was here. Ended up doing lots of work just to end up feeding the woodchucks & deer so I put up fences the following year. That kept the deer & woodchucks out but not the chipmunks & field mice.

But I digress...try the LDS (Latter Day Saints) stores if there is one in your area. I found this price list online:

http://providentliving.org/pfw/mult...WE_HomeStoragePriceSheet_US_71140_000_pdf.pdf

Pinto beans are listed at $16.30 / 25 lbs. I haven't purchased from one of these stores...perhaps someone who has can tell you more.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ode said:


> Is the store in SE Michigan by chance? The only reliable place we have for organic foods is in Ann Arbor, at Whole Foods or Trader Joe's. Kroger has recently added an organic section to their stores, but it is too small so there is very little variety.


Just outside of a small town, Kingston. In the Thumb. off M-46


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Do any of you use pink beans? I had some in storage, and went to look up recipes to cook some. I made some really great Barbeque baked beans. I read that these are the same beans the indians shared witht he pilgrims as part of the the three sisters. They are great fresh as green beans, and the beans can be saved and baked, so I'm looking for a cheap source of these for storage.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> Do any of you use pink beans? I had some in storage, and went to look up recipes to cook some. I made some really great Barbeque baked beans. I read that these are the same beans the indians shared witht he pilgrims as part of the the three sisters. They are great fresh as green beans, and the beans can be saved and baked, so I'm looking for a cheap source of these for storage.


Pink eye? Like purple hull or crowder peas?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Like these. http://www.amazon.com/Pink-Beans-16-oz/dp/B0000GJFOG


----------

